# Can a Birch wood table be used outside on deck if treated or sealed?



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

I see nobody has answered your post. I will give it a shot. Birch is not a durable exterior wood so don't expect much. Putting a marine spar varnish on it is better than most other store shelf finishes. Spar varnish has to be re-applied after a few years, though, because it breaks down from UV rays. I am in the process now of working with a kitchen customer on refinishing her countertop with a sprayed on epoxy coating. I am meeting with the company rep tomorrow. I will ask him if his product can be used on exterior furniture. I will add a post after that meeting.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You can get a marine varnish with UV in it. That would be your best protection. Don't forget the bottoms of the legs. However I would not expect too much from any indoor wooden table outside. A covered porch would be much better than letting it get rained and snowed upon.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

In my experience with Adirondack chairs of various wood, the problem is "leaks" in the varnish. IOW, you can varnish the whole table, but moisture will find it's way in around joints, fasteners, end grain, etc. Make sure you seal the bottom and crevices, too. If the table is strong and solid, it'll probably last several+ years outside with a good coat of spar varnish or exterior paint. After all, there are plenty of houses with 50 year old pine siding that are still doing fine. Just keep them painted.


----------

